# purchase advice for budget 2.1 speakers



## fatsus (Aug 23, 2012)

i want to buy a 2.1 speaker under rs 2000, or max 2500. i am a bit confused between  altec lansing v2621 and zebronics zeb- sw3500rucf speakers. what i want is a good quality of sound not the loudness, so please suggest , if anyone having any idea, you can suggest any other option also if you have any.


----------



## d3p (Aug 23, 2012)

altec lansing v2621 get my vote. Get it eyes closed.


----------



## ajayashish (Aug 23, 2012)

I bought Philips 2.1 Speaker around a year back and completely satisfied with it. 

SPA5300/10 Philips Multimedia Speakers 2.1 SPA5300 - Philips Support


----------



## sumit05 (Aug 23, 2012)

Try this Creative SBS A335 2.1 Multimedia Speakers | Speaker | Flipkart.com


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 23, 2012)

Altec Lansing VS2621 or the Creative T3130. But please stay away from zebronics, intex, and the likes.
One suggestion, Always buy any multimedia speakers with RMS ratings and not the PMPO ratings. RMS rating signifies is the true sound output capacity of a speaker. PMPO is nothing but a marketing gimmick so stay away from products which advertise in PMPO's.


----------



## Darth Vader (Aug 23, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> Altec Lansing VS2621 or the Creative T3130.



This.


----------



## fatsus (Aug 26, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> Altec Lansing VS2621 or the Creative T3130. But please stay away from zebronics, intex, and the likes.
> One suggestion, Always buy any multimedia speakers with RMS ratings and not the PMPO ratings. RMS rating signifies is the true sound output capacity of a speaker. PMPO is nothing but a marketing gimmick so stay away from products which advertise in PMPO's.


thnx for the suggestion , i'll go for vs2621


----------

